# A/C putting out somewhat cool air.  Summer is coming!



## baylor (Apr 29, 2015)

My a/c is not putting out cold enough  air and that's about to become a big problem.  I've had a couple of  people out to look at it and am basically told:

1) my coil has a leak

2) my electric control is pitted

I'm not sure the 2nd one is a big deal,  but have any of you fixed a coil leak yourself with any success? I'm  doing some R&D before spending the obligatory $7,000+ on a new a/c.   Current a/c is about 9 years old and was original with the house of  which I've been the only owner since it was built (so read builder  grade).

Compressor was replaced 3 years ago.


Model is an AirTron


I'm being pitched the option of replacing the coil, condensor and furnace and told that at a MINIMUM i need to replace the coil and condenser.  



They also want to replace the coil with an R22 coil.


I was also told my contacts on the compressor were pitted.  



Is there a do it yourself option for trying to fix the leak in the coil first before I sink 4 or 5 figures into my a/c?


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 29, 2015)

I think AC is overrated. But that's just my opinion, and i don't know where you live. I'll be the first to admit that I know little on the subject, so let's start with a dumb question. have you spotted the leak and can you access it?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 29, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> I think AC is overrated. But that's just my opinion, and i don't know where you live. I'll be the first to admit that I know little on the subject, so let's start with a dumb question. have you spotted the leak and can you access it?



I would bet he live in NJ:banana:


----------



## MaryAguila (Apr 30, 2015)

We pulled out old AC and put in split unit. We found the Pioneer one (on Amazon) for less than $800. We installed it ourselves over a weekend. It came with amazing instructions and videos to help.


----------



## frodo (May 3, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> I think AC is overrated. But that's just my opinion, and i don't know where you live. I'll be the first to admit that I know little on the subject, so let's start with a dumb question. have you spotted the leak and can you access it?




if your coil was replaced 3 years ago,  and you have a leak.

I will bet you a brick of remington 22lr the leak is on the connection that was used when the coil was switched.

use soapy water in a spray bottle.  BUT<<it may not show if the freon is gone


tell them you do not want the new coil you want that coil fixed

as far as corroded contacts,,,get a second opinion


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 3, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> I think AC is overrated. But that's just my opinion, and i don't know where you live. I'll be the first to admit that I know little on the subject, so let's start with a dumb question. have you spotted the leak and can you access it?




You don't live in the hot, humid south, do ya.   &#128293;


----------



## buffalo (May 3, 2015)

If your coil had a leak you would have no freon and you would have no cold air at all. 7K seems way steep , get more estimates.


----------



## slownsteady (May 3, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> You don't live in the hot, humid south, do ya.   &#128293;



I was expecting at least one _y'all_ in that question

I also knew that comment of mine was gonna draw some flak. But it's only humid around here for about two weeks all year. Sure, it gets hot some days, but the house stays kind of cool with an attic fan...and the proper summer clothing.


----------



## WyrTwister (May 6, 2015)

I am surprised the A-Coil ( that is the one you are talking about ? ) in the furnace / indoor fan unit had to be replaced that early ?

     Contacts to the compressor pitted ?  If you are talking about the defiant purpose contactor , that would cost me , maybe $ 15 - $ 25 at Johnstone supply or W W Granger .

     I would try a different service tech .

     And find out where the leak is .

God bless
Wyr


----------

